

Love in GIT - edu
http://git.gnome.org/browse/frogr/commit/?id=d20b4b7679a64349c09b611b6376f20bfa4fb1d2

======
leakybucket
At my past couple of companies, we've tracked any births to the core eng team
in the build system: you can go to the top of the build tree and type "make
babies" to see who was born and when.

~~~
lemming
There's a joke in here somewhere about trying to make babies with a makefile,
I'm sure of it. That's great build functionality!

~~~
mhd
In good relationships, as in Makefiles, you have to give each other space, but
it has to be the right kind.

~~~
sliverstorm
You also have to have clearly defined ground rules, and it helps to have
contingency plans for unexpected events.

In the event the relationship receives a SIGHUP, you can only hope that it
terminates gracefully- nobody likes a zombie relationship that's waiting on
closure() that will never return due to the sudden absence of /dev/love.

------
mTh
Every time when I see humanity in code I feel a big relief. After all we are
(still) humans, no?

------
KirinDave
Subtle biases.

As we all know, the ultimate expression of love is marriage.

~~~
lukifer
And the ultimate expression of insight is sarcasm.

~~~
KirinDave
And the ultimate form of flattery is imitation.

~~~
KirinDave
The moderation on this whole thread has been incredibly entertaining to watch.
I'm sort of surprised this joke post got beaten down and the sarcastic post
got elevated.

~~~
anthonyb
Pro tip: be funny :)

------
giberson
While I would never hope for or wish unhappiness on some one, I'm afraid the
next punchline to this joke is an update in the future in which the thanks
line is gone (presumably for his ex-wife).

~~~
jarin
Well, that's what we have git rebase for.

~~~
hesselink
Not once you have published the change.

------
risico
Such comments always make my day, and I am always with an eye looking for
them. Most of the time I feel like someone that's stuck in a jungle and finds
marks of previous ... activity, "Hey, I am not alone".

------
cloudhead
Thanks for that. Unfortunately though, Love is but one of the many reasons
people get married.

~~~
michaeldhopkins
Fortunately, romantic love is but one of the many reasons that marriages turn
out to be fulfilling.

~~~
eru
And it can even develop after the wedding.

------
JonnieCache
[http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=my%5C+%28girlfriend|wife|...](http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=my%5C+%28girlfriend|wife|boyfriend|husband%29)

If anyone fancies improving on my little _euristique de l'amour_ that'd be
excellent.

------
dasch
And here is more [http://blogs.igalia.com/mario/2011/05/11/an-unexpected-e-
mai...](http://blogs.igalia.com/mario/2011/05/11/an-unexpected-e-mail/)

------
oliveoil
got to keep those top level text files up to date.

------
sriram_malhar
Read it as "loving it"

------
PetrolMan
Hah, awesome. Don't know what else to say...

------
reinhardt
Such acts make privacy concerns about Facebook et al. look trivial in
comparison. Pulling last weekend's drunken photos or wall messages off your
profile is not that onerous. Good luck tracking down all the forks of your git
project and tampering with their history!

~~~
chc
I don't think most people consider public expressions of gratitude a private
matter, nor the fact that they are married to their spouse.

